# Hyge yellow tops?



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

How well is this stuff rated? I can get hold of it at a reasonable price so im curious


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I have used recently with decent results but also had some a few years back that was ****... Stuff going around my way at the moment seems good


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

View attachment 163779
these look legit???

I can also get these...

View attachment 163780


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Pics won't load for me


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

View attachment 163807


View attachment 163808


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

finlay04 said:


>


Yellow tops definitely fake/copies no longer in production by .cn codes won't work if no verification to check then Deffo not legit and are very cheap , go for the green 200iu or black tops both with same verification site these are original Hygetropin!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

topdog said:


> Yellow tops definitely fake/copies no longer in production by .cn codes won't work if no verification to check then Deffo not legit and are very cheap , go for the green 200iu or black tops both with same verification site these are original Hygetropin!


chears man, what about the omni?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I use yellow tops when I don't have pharma

But mine are COUNTERFEIT codes don't work my source told me this

They are v good

@finlay04

I don't think originals are good

Oh and omi Def fake


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bail said:


> I use yellow tops when I don't have pharma
> 
> But mine are COUNTERFEIT codes don't work my source told me this
> 
> ...


So youd still got for the yellow tops? I have to admit the price is a tempting one


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> chears man, what about the omni?


2 versions of the omni from Russia and Romania , heard good and bad reviews but the prices of yellow tops just can't be GH been offered them far too cheap and was told they where fake what's in them it's you money your investing so be cautious mate,


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

really im more interested in pharma tbh but i was just curious about the yellows. I can get a fair few different gh but not sure what to use. I was using europharma early last year but lost my source


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

Only Gh I'd go with atm are -

Hyge green pinwheels

Med-labs

Simplexxx

Pfizer


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

out of curiosity is pharma worth the money? and what seems to be the sweetspot when running it? Ive seen alsorts so just looking for straight up answers


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

bail said:


> I use yellow tops when I don't have pharma
> 
> But mine are COUNTERFEIT codes don't work my source told me this
> 
> ...





finlay04 said:


> out of curiosity is pharma worth the money? and what seems to be the sweetspot when running it? Ive seen alsorts so just looking for straight up answers


Tbh are you a competitive bber?? If not

I would say no Ive done lots of pharma use it now as I have a touch

If not would use chinses and peps


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

No, The price of pharma gear for 30iu isn't worth it if you're not at the level of every gram of protein etc counts.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

BobbyD said:


> No, The price of pharma gear for 30iu isn't worth it if you're not at the level of every gram of protein etc counts.


Agreed even at the level

For the price of pharma

Twice the dose of Chinese and peps could be bought


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

They are the yellow tops around my way. Used three boxes with good results


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

cheers guys. Most likely going to just go for the hyge green tops tbh. id do peps but its just the ball ache of timing around food, frequency of jabs and so on.... maybe once im back into a good routine


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

I do like to run GH because I do feel that little bit better for it but as a muscle builder along side oils I choose insulin and peps.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

BobbyD said:


> I do like to run GH because I do feel that little bit better for it but as a muscle builder along side oils I choose insulin and peps.


im cutting until may anyway.I have both gh and peps in the freezer left from earlier in the year.

Whats the best pep source atm?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> im cutting until may anyway.I have both gh and peps in the freezer left from earlier in the year.
> 
> Whats the best pep source atm?


I would say toms or pure peps


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

finlay04 said:


> im cutting until may anyway.I have both gh and peps in the freezer left from earlier in the year.
> 
> Whats the best pep source atm?


I've been using PeptidesUK with great results to be honest. Found their stuff superior to ukpeps


----------



## darrenx (Sep 19, 2014)

dying to try this, heard alot of good things about it


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

darrenx said:


> dying to try this, heard alot of good things about it


What are your goals dude?


----------



## darrenx (Sep 19, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> What are your goals dude?


just want to look good mate! you?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

darrenx said:


> just want to look good mate! you?


Hahahaha. Nice and simple.

I meant was it get leaner or gain mass etc?...

I'm bulking at present as I only competed a few months ago


----------



## darrenx (Sep 19, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Hahahaha. Nice and simple.
> 
> I meant was it get leaner or gain mass etc?...
> 
> I'm bulking at present as I only competed a few months ago


ahhh i see haha! im bulking at the minute, just finished a cycle so eating and training hard to try keep as much as possible! how well did you do in your comp?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I think the peptides, o centre run correctly with the right diet will help no end there!

Came 4th in my class in nationals. I was furious to be honest but that's how it goes and I don't complain. That's how it is. Haha. I did get invited to the world's though cos the president of the federation was impressed with my conditioning. I'm passing on that invitation to grow for the next 3 years.


----------



## parkermma85 (Jun 24, 2013)

Did you get these yellow tops? Iv got the same no security sticker on just started.today abit worried iv bought fake ****


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I have used em with good results...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

yellow tops, or Dr Lins, as they were once known, stopped production a number of years ago, and since then only fakes from east europe have done the rounds.

yellow tops are all fake, regardless. If you look at the lid where the DNA or tribal pattern is, on the original legit ones you can clearly see the word, in capitals, BIOTEC. Now, if you look at the lids these days you'll see a few letters, lower case, and spaces were theres no letters at all.

been faked for years now, wouldnt touch them. A mate had them tested many years ago, a fake kit, and results came back as contain freeze dried sugar and a med that was used to treat heart attacks, that also had a side effect of CTS. So you were fooled it had GH in if you got sides. Cant remember the words, far too long, had t wikipedia them when my mate text me. I did a thread on it which you might still be able to find on UKM search.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> yellow tops, or Dr Lins, as they were once known, stopped production a number of years ago, and since then only fakes from east europe have done the rounds.
> 
> yellow tops are all fake, regardless. If you look at the lid where the DNA or tribal pattern is, on the original legit ones you can clearly see the word, in capitals, BIOTEC. Now, if you look at the lids these days you'll see a few letters, lower case, and spaces were theres no letters at all.
> 
> been faked for years now, wouldnt touch them. A mate had them tested many years ago, a fake kit, and results came back as contain freeze dried sugar and a med that was used to treat heart attacks, that also had a side effect of CTS. So you were fooled it had GH in if you got sides. Cant remember the words, far too long, had t wikipedia them when my mate text me. I did a thread on it which you might still be able to find on UKM search.


Is this still the case with the bluey green tops with dna/tribal markings, reason I ask is this is what my supplier has and the .cn site still has yellow tops on there is this site a scammer now?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Roid-Rage said:


> Is this still the case with the bluey green tops with dna/tribal markings, reason I ask is this is what my supplier has and the .cn site still has yellow tops on there is this site a scammer now?


the hygetropin kits you need to aim for are the black top 100iu and green/blue 200iu kits. The original hygetropins now come with a square blue and grey sticker on with hygenepharma.com on the box.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> the hygetropin kits you need to aim for are the black top 100iu and green/blue 200iu kits. The original hygetropins now come with a square blue and grey sticker on with hygenepharma.com on the box.


That's shame I cant get them ones, he only carries the tribal ones with .cn site printed on the box, cheers anyway.

Does it not concern you that website doesn't work anymore though?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Roid-Rage said:


> That's shame I cant get them ones, he only carries the tribal ones with .cn site printed on the box, cheers anyway.
> 
> Does it not concern you that website doesn't work anymore though?


TBH i dont use GH anymore, especially hyges. Theyve gone down hill massively, and with so many fakes and counterfeits around you might as well not bother lol.

i tried some pharma grade last year, pfizer and ansomone, they pee over every generic kit ive ever used, so i stick with those. Saying that, good GH dries my tendons out too much and ive had tendonitis issues in the past, so i just dont use any GH now. Made little difference anyway TBH, other than the fact i can spend more money of myself with things i need, like buying more expensive Hugo Boss clothes lol.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> TBH i dont use GH anymore, especially hyges. Theyve gone down hill massively, and with so many fakes and counterfeits around you might as well not bother lol.
> 
> i tried some pharma grade last year, pfizer and ansomone, they pee over every generic kit ive ever used, so i stick with those. Saying that, good GH dries my tendons out too much and ive had tendonitis issues in the past, so i just dont use any GH now. Made little difference anyway TBH, other than the fact i can spend more money of myself with things i need, like buying more expensive Hugo Boss clothes lol.


Fair dos mate I'm just on the hunt for consistently good GH I can afford to run, pharma my supplier can get is well out of my price range so its these hyges or generics and the hyges are double the cost so really I'm seeing if this difference is actually worth that.


----------

